
UpHabit, Dex, and the Stilted Rise of the Personal CRM - rbanffy
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/11/personal-crm-software-uphabit-dex-google-spreadsheets/601531/
======
flatfilefan
Do they offer data enrichment? I wonder what effect will knowing things you
didn’t learn directly from your friends have on the relationships.

------
toomuchtodo
Leaves out [https://www.monicahq.com/](https://www.monicahq.com/)

